

Facebook just taught us all how to build websites - ericflo
https://medium.com/@ericflo/facebook-just-taught-us-all-how-to-build-websites-51f1e7e996f2

======
SchizoDuckie
wow. that's a bold claim.

I'll throw away my 15 years of html and javascript experience now and put all
my efforts into react.

~~~
joshstrange
Agreed,

We use gulp where I work and we don't want a full-featured MVC just the V
which react claims to be so it would appear to be a slam dunk.... That said I
can't stand the JSX syntax and the compiled version is overly verbose. Also
"Facebook" in general makes me a little wary so I don't see us try React
anytime soon...

